
10 Tips for Side Project Marketing - faridmovsumov
https://medium.com/@faridmovsumov/8-tips-for-side-project-marketing-a51de2ee9432
======
faridmovsumov
I shared most of the techniques that I am using to drive traffic to my side
projects. Would like to hear your opinions and techniques that you are using
for your own projects.

